# crowntail bettas...am i the only1?



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

Any one else have a crowntail??i dont see to many pics..:roll:


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

I have a stunning CT boy. Prince Poppycock, I can show you pictures if you like 
I am also looking at getting a CT girl to breed with.


----------



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

yes pics please!!! i will get mine up as soon as i can...my pc is acting up


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

here you go ^_^
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=78773
Can't wait to see yours ^_^


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

I've got 4 crown tails and 3 veil tails. Everyone has their own album on my page if you'd like to take a peak.


----------



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

thank you both!! they ARE ALL BEAUTIFUL!! here is my boy Prince:


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

He looks great and thanks ^_^


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

He's pretty too. Looks like he's an orchid. (The blue between his rays on his fins)


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

here is mine

188483_1784806994274_1662494152_1678407_4464112_n by jmtriro01, on Flickr


----------



## Sarahlydear (Feb 21, 2011)

I do! I have a pure, bright red (blue eyes, I LOVE 'em!!) boy that is recovering from fin rot and a fungal infection so I haven't posted any pics and a little female that is too fast to get a decent pic of. 

You have a b.e.a.u.t.i.f.u.l. boy by the way!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I have three!! Here are some pictures. :3 

Benten, blind walmart rescue, VERY young yet...:









Midas, everyone's favorite. XD Also from walmart lol!:









Spot, my oldest boy. and as he is recovering from a fight, here is an older pic showing his full finnage... >.> (this was several months ago... best full flare i have of him though. XD ):









And, Mongkut, even though he has passed on, he was still beautiful. :










EDIT: Wow... i didnt realize the pics were so huge... sorry. o.o


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I got two CT's. I got them both at different times...
One of mine is recovering from tailbiting the other is a rapid bubble nester...And a dancer.


----------



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

jmtriro01 said:


> here is mine
> 
> 188483_1784806994274_1662494152_1678407_4464112_n by jmtriro01, on Flickr


 WOW look at those colors!!! beautiful!!


----------



## Vaughan06 (Aug 9, 2011)

I was originally going to have CTs ONLY, but I found a green Delta Tail that I HAD to buy.

Anyways, there is a picture of my crowntail as my avatar.


----------



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

Pataflafla said:


> He's pretty too. Looks like he's an orchid. (The blue between his rays on his fins)


 thank you..yes he has a little blue in between his fins. how big did your get? i just got mine so im not sure how old is he. he looks about 1.5in long maybe...


----------



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

Sarahlydear said:


> I do! I have a pure, bright red (blue eyes, I LOVE 'em!!) boy that is recovering from fin rot and a fungal infection so I haven't posted any pics and a little female that is too fast to get a decent pic of.
> 
> You have a b.e.a.u.t.i.f.u.l. boy by the way!


 thank you...
awwwwww fish him quick recovery!!!cant wait to see him


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I have two spikey boys.

Quest ~









Soliel ~


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i TECHNICALLY own three. but only have pics of two.

first, is MY CT, Zidane. his rays curled, and won't uncurl. >.>;
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1498801396515&set=a.1498800956504.2065711.1428554713&type=1

next, is one i bought for my niece. his name's King Steve, and he was my walmart's LAST betta EVER. x:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1651027442071&set=a.1498800956504.2065711.1428554713&type=1

i want to get updated pics of King Steve, but my camera's..... technically dead. he's a beautiful dark blue, with only his eyes showing not-blue, and his fins are HUGE! <3


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

My Spoof is a Crowntail! He is in my avatar!


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

I have 2 ct females and 3 males about to get another lil ct boy from my lfs tonight Ill try to post pics of them all at least all my boys


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

I have two <3

This is Hurricane:














































And this is Finn... I havent had him long, rescued him from Walmart with SEVERE finrot... (he was a stub, now hes growning fins  )


----------



## Treena (Aug 18, 2011)

I have a CT, my first betta actually. I have a couple videos of him in my signature :3


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

I've been looking for a CT. I'm going to fishnap Midas.


----------



## sjbettas (Aug 31, 2011)

fleetfish said:


> I have two spikey boys.
> 
> Quest ~
> 
> ...


i like that yellow ct "soliel"


----------



## sjbettas (Aug 31, 2011)

*i got a few ct...*

heres a my red.


----------



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

you all have beautiful bettas!!! i had no idea they came in so many colors,patterns...( im still new to bettas )


----------



## krelda (Aug 10, 2011)

I've got a deep blue crowntail, he is my first betta :-D


----------



## sjbettas (Aug 31, 2011)

can you post a pic? ive been lookin for a all blue ct.


----------



## krelda (Aug 10, 2011)

Hope this worked lol, his body is a little darker than his fins but its still all blue (except for the weird red fin lol)


----------



## sjbettas (Aug 31, 2011)

yeh most of the blue lines have red collars.. i like the blue on the pectoral fins


----------



## krelda (Aug 10, 2011)

sjbettas said:


> yeh most of the blue lines have red collars.. i like the blue on the pectoral fins


I didn't know that actually lol, I love the blue color on him and how it is gradient and lightens as it goes from his head to his fins


----------



## sjbettas (Aug 31, 2011)

yeh i was addicted to betta back in the day now im starting too relaps on my addiction again lol


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

ok I havent even had my new guy a half hour I dont have a good pic of hercules but I have pics of three of my males Fred, Zepher and new guy! Hercules who is not pictured is black and yellow i think I have pics in one of my albums also all of the girlys are in an album


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

Here is fred this pic didnt show up on the other post

the white-ish speck on his face isnt really there its on the tank or something


----------



## Bresn (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a betta that look like missm83's fish.


----------



## Bresn (Sep 1, 2011)

Here's my fishhttp://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=265


----------



## MarinePsycho (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't have a crowntail but I do have betta's :3

Just came from Petsmart and I now have a Wild-type VT male and a Blue VT female ;3


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

I love crowntails, their fins are so regal looking!!!!! Everyone on here has beautiful crowntails =) I had one once, he was such a silly fish! Sadly, he passed away in July, but he was beautiful in life =) Here's Finley!

First day home, before the tailbiting set in XP








Almost a year later, pos-tailbiting:








My cell-phone showed his true colors best:


----------



## MarinePsycho (Aug 16, 2011)

That second picture looks exactly like my VT male I just got! the only difference is that mine is a VT.


----------



## Rocketscissors (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't have a crowntail but I've been looking for one. CAN'T. FIND. CORWNTAIL! :frustrated:


----------



## MarinePsycho (Aug 16, 2011)

Really Rocket? my LFS has Crowntail's alays in stock but they aren't on sale often lol so I don't buy them alot.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Petco had a few CT's today but they were all sick looking, poor things.


----------



## MarinePsycho (Aug 16, 2011)

I hate it when thy keep those poor betta's in those tiny cups. I bought two betta's fom Petsmart today because thy looked so sad.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Charz: Steel blue with some redwash 4 ray crown tail

Lord Louie: White red and blue 2 ray crown tail

Mushu: Black red and blue-green 4 ray crown tail (said to be part giant due to his largeness lol)

Nero: Red cambodian 4 ray crown tail


----------



## krelda (Aug 10, 2011)

Holy cow Abby those are some beautiful CTs! I love the combination of blue and red, its so cool


----------



## sjbettas (Aug 31, 2011)

yeh PETCO SUCKS
i went there like about 3 weeks ago and they just had a water change on there bettas and 90% of there bettas had clamp fins and the other 10 was dead. and i was lookin at them and i over heard a conversation between 2 employe askin what kind of water to use.... i felt so bad for the bettas i wanted to take them all home


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

i can't get a good pic of my girl because she won't sit still, but this pic is almost exactly what she looks like...


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

here's my newest CT male. Couldnt pass him up, love his color, and CT's are my favs


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

plus I have this male, and this female, which spawned for me about 10 days ago, so I will have fry in the coming months.


----------



## banana3685 (Aug 6, 2011)

Remus is my crowntail. He's got purple fins and dark eyes. ...and he likes to hide so I haven't gotten a good picture of him yet.


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

here is my fourth ct male, finally got pics of him


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I realize looking through everyone's beautiful boys and girls here...

I have yet to post my boys. (They rarly sit still at all for the camera. Akira is constantly wiggling around begging for noms.)

Akira from the top:










Baby Kai with his dragon.









Kai full body...I know it's not the best pic but it's the only one where he's stayed still...I found out recently what his coloring means...I got me a little Orchid.










My favorite picture of him: Pre tail biting...










So...There's my betta spam.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Milo.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

i used to have a gorgeous crowntail named Twitchy but sadly he died...


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Spyro, he's also my avatar =)


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

Littlebittyfish said:


> Milo.


I am officially very jealous of your camera. Just thought I'd mention that.


----------



## newf (May 10, 2009)

I have two crowntails. Here is Giovanni and Chai Li is my Cambodian.


----------



## hmckin20 (Jul 30, 2011)

I have Pierce


----------



## bettarainbow (Apr 15, 2011)

I also have few ct but they have no names. I have so many betta in my room that if i give a name to each one of them, i don't think i will remember.
Anyway, here they are.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

I have two! Both rescues, both double ray <3

Meet Cola:





















And Princess Mo!


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

i love the pics! i wish i still had Sakai, he was my handsome, show-off guy xD OMIGOSH i love crowntails they my fav! (Next to dragons!)


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

here's my crowntail named Dante(After devil may cry) from Petco, he's metallic silver and red.


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

PIC SPAMMMMMM!

I've had 5 ct's. 




























And sadly..the two that I had from Petco that I lost in a week.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Haha, see you're not the only one with a CT.  

Mars (in my icon) is my buddy! Except he's got a case of the nibbles on his tail. D:<


----------



## Jaclyn (Aug 17, 2011)

This is my CT girl from Petco! She has such personality!


----------



## Jaclyn (Aug 17, 2011)

This is Troop. He's my most recent Walmart rescue. He was an icky brown when I got him. You can see him and my other CT rescue here. http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=79878 Sadly he did not make it. RIP Fireball....my other CT boy is a multi color. He's going on day 6 of AS treatment for fin rot and is doing much better!


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

I have 4 CTs - 2 males and 2 females.
Ross the shy blue CT that has given me some awesome flare photos.
Sawyer, he's a bit newer - i got him a few weeks ago and he loves to make bubble nests. He lives in a divided 6.6 with another male (a white/blue SDeT)
Libby and Ana Lucia are in my 5-girl sorority. The individual pics I have of them aren't great right now. i need to get them separated and get some good pics of each of them


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Dragonflie, I had one named Merlot once and he was a crowntail. I have 2 male crowntails and 1 female crowntail.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

I have one. You are no where near the only one. Halfmoon Betta fish are my favorite, but Crowns are my 2nd.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

The guy in my avatar is coming next week so now I will have 5 CTs!


----------



## Tropicana (Sep 11, 2011)

I have a CT male who's very camera shy. I can barely get a picture of him and even when I attempt to get a video he tries to run away. His name is Herman and he's yellow. :-D


----------



## GrellxUndertaker (Sep 5, 2011)

Here's my crowntail Undertaker. He's a petco betta and he was nice and healthy when i got him. 










Sorry for the not so good quality. I don't have a good camera.


----------



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

Jaclyn said:


> This is Troop. He's my most recent Walmart rescue. He was an icky brown when I got him. You can see him and my other CT rescue here. http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=79878 Sadly he did not make it. RIP Fireball....my other CT boy is a multi color. He's going on day 6 of AS treatment for fin rot and is doing much better!


OMG he looks like my prince!! ( i lost him4 days ego )hes very handsome!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I have 2 males, 2 female CT's. Guys from Walmart, girls from petco



















This one i want to throttle. whenever his fins are growing nicely, he bites them off again :evil:


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh Oh! I've got a new CT! Ive only had him for like 2 weeks. His name is blaze! Here he is!
He is my big pouty boy-


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

I have 2  And do plan on breeding CT's  They are my absoult favorite 
My males all have their own album on my page if you wanna see


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

I Love Crowntails.


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

Lucky is my first betta that I have ever gotten and he is a Crown tail, he is what started my addiction for bettas.


----------



## Moshann (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I have a crowntail. Oberon was sold to me as a 5 month old royal blue half moon (he is a beautiful solid blue with no other colours at all) but looked a little bit spikey when I got him and the crowntail bit has developed since. Unfortunately I think he is also a tail biter although I have never actually seen him chewing his tail. He must do it at night when it's dark. There is no sign of rot, only occasional new growth on the edges and he looks very much like pictures of tail biters posted in the forums. He seems quite healthy and still has enough tail left to look gorgeous as far as I'm concerned. I love crowntails and am very pleased Oberon as turned into one! Would post a picture but he never stays still long enough - all the ones I have are of a blue blur


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

sorry for reviving a 3mth old thread but this is still on topic. i got my first CT 5 days ago and ive fallen to the CTs. i think i'll be going CT for a while if i ever get another betta. ive named him Blitzkreig. couldnt think of anything else but i like it.


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

I have 1 male and 2 females.

Apollo 5 is my boy, and the girls are Frenchy and Raspberry (they won't hold still long enough for photos)

He's the smallest out of all my males, and hasn't grown much aside from his fins.


----------



## xXbrokencrownXx (Jun 18, 2011)

jmtriro01 said:


> here is mine
> 
> 188483_1784806994274_1662494152_1678407_4464112_n by jmtriro01, on Flickr


OH. MY. GOD. 

HES BEAUTIFULL!!!! I've been dying to get myself an orange CT, and now that I've seen yours I want an orange butterfly CT!!! hes amazing~


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

I have two  both boys.

Raptor (walmart fish), the last pic is my favorite, though none of them do him justice!

http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...64324464_100000300987131_853647_4363903_n.jpg

http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...54274145_100000300987131_855217_4831788_n.jpg

http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...27607481_100000300987131_855216_2174256_n.jpg


and IceFish (PetSmart)-looking for a good name for him, i've only had him about a month and I want it to be some kind of ice name for him. lol. The pictures make him look green, but he's actually the same colour as the plants. -his filter intake has also already been covered up so no more fins getting broken off-


http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...43246_100000300987131_1011714_590820655_n.jpg

http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...76590_100000300987131_1011712_266904590_n.jpg


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I got two males and 3 females. But the two males kinda have no finnage. One had really bad fin rot and the other, my female beat the crap out of him :shock:

This is Tauske. He is a CT, I promise









Caroline









The Dark Lord and Midnight Sun









King Bumi VT and The dark Lord. 









After he lost to Butterbuns, all the pretty finnage is gone









Heartstrings


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

You have gorgeous CT's Tikibirds! Poor Tauske! Hope he can get to looking like a CT again soon! Dark Lord is just so gorgeous!


----------

